# i finally got a traincase! [photos]



## kristakamikaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm posting this,
for my new traincase,
and an update on my collection!






i got it from yazmo.com for 50$.




all the way open






And my collection update





the 12 pc brush set from E.L.F, and my lonely HIP liner brush.
the E.L.F brushes are  :
l to r. total face brush, bronzing brush, foundation brush, blending eye brush, lip defining brush, concealer brush, eyelash& brow wand [wont be using this], smudging eye brush x2 [one came with my get the look set], brow comb & brush, defining eye brush, eye liner brush, eye shadow brush.





MAC : e/s endless love, Royal assets cool eyes pallette, e/s passionate, Pinked Mauve pig.





L'oreal HIP products
Duos [l to r]: Reckless, Roaring,Flamboyant, Riotous, Showy, Flash, Exotic, Rascal, Bustling. 
Pigment: Beckoning





Random e/s:
Maybelline quad [never use], max factor shadow, hottopic shadow, High School musical Shadow/glitter tube, Revlon cream quad, 
E.L.F quads : Butternut, Blue Moon, Silver Lining, Drama.
Sally girl purple eyeshadow
Topaz duo.






L'oreal eyeshadows :
Spring leaf, Sublte berries quad, Sweet lilac duo, Sterling duo, sparkling rose, Frosted icing, Glistening sea, Plum royale, Satin tutu





Aziza sexlet [six colour] palletes.
They dont have names, but their cute/work good!





HIP cream liner in teal,
E.L.F brighting eye liner, 
Bonne belle eyestyles liner, cover girl cream liner, covergirl liquid pen, 
E.L.F mascara duo x2, 
E.L.F lash curler, 
Tweezers

*Face Stuff*




L.A colors: loose powder foundation, pressed powder foundation
Almay liquid cover up.







this really cute case my friend got me
it had a middle tray in it, but i took it out and just sat the products in them

and im going to go on a search for a 15 pan MAC pallette 
and then im going to depot the eyeshadow colours i actually like,  and put them in the pallete so it will fit in my traincase and not have to carry it around haha


Thanks for looking!


​


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute train case!  That's a great start on your collection.


----------



## macface (Dec 26, 2007)

nice color


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 26, 2007)

i actually had to throw out some of my older makeup for it all to fit nicely, 
but  once i get enough money  im going to get another.

just because they have so many different colours, and their VERy nice cases !


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 26, 2007)

Lovely collection and I love the colorful traincase!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 26, 2007)

Who makes this case and where did you get it?  LOVE it!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 26, 2007)

That is a rocking traincase.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

thats such a nice colour


----------



## Hilly (Dec 27, 2007)

That is a really unique traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Collecting!


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool traincase, I love orange!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

lovely traincase and i like the colour!


----------



## azarate (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice I have been researching train cases myself.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jan 10, 2009)

I love your traincase!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 10, 2009)

aw really nice.. i like it


----------



## CGBee (Jan 11, 2009)

im loving the train case.


----------



## -Merel. (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats such a sweet traincase! Cute colour!


----------



## orkira (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful orange traincase.


----------

